# Need more bacon...



## inkjunkie (Oct 14, 2015)

Only have a pound or so left from my first batch. I made some in Pops Brine and some with TQ/Brown Sugar. Liked the TQ method more. Was cold smoked for varying lengths of time, 7-14-21-28 hours. All with Maple pellets. The Boss wants me to use Apple pellets this go around.  Unsure of the time I will be using yet. I have started using Pacific  Pellets. Web site says they are 100% natural,  no flavors added. In the AMNPS in the bottom of the Egg with the vent wide open they smoke heavily. One row in the AMNPS  burned for over 6 hours. Very well may just smoke for 28 hours. 
I remember some folks talking about adding  Maple syrup/extract to the cure, not having any luck finding the right threads. Wife doesn't want anything overly fancy. Hmmmm....
May just pick up a belly from Costco to try the Pacific Pellets out, would hate to pick up a 15 pound belly from Cash & Carry, smoke it for 28 hours and have it be to much...
Any suggestions would be much appreciated....


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 14, 2015)

What I did to find out what method and wood smoke we liked the best was got a belly and cut it into 4 pieces used different methods till I found one we liked.  U like dry curing the best ok I would use that. Now take a piece and start with what her u want add to that cure it and then smoke it with what wood u want to try. This way u will find something u really like and if u do something u really don't like u only have a small amount to use before u can doit again with what u do like. And it won't cast as much to exaoerament this way


----------

